# Animation pour Itunes ?



## Charme||e (17 Août 2006)

Est-ce qu'il existe différentes animations pour itunes que l'on peut télécharger comme pour le windows media player de microsoft ?


----------



## rubren (17 Août 2006)

Salut,

Tu peux regarder du côté de Pluginsworld, ou bien sur MacUpdate.


----------



## hadrien-g (17 Août 2006)

Je n'en est trouvé qu'une, mais je n'ai jamais cherchée a en trouvé d'autres mais il y en a sûrement plusieurs. La mienne est là.
Fait moi signe si tu en trouve.

A+


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2006)

d'autre part, je n'en ai jamais trouv&#233; dont je ne me lasse pas rapidement... du coup ce sont les animations de bases que j'utilise le plus souvent.

Seul regret sur ces animations: lorsqu'un clip video est lu par iTunes, ce serait bien que l'animation soit remplac&#233;e par la video, ou que la video soit affich&#233;e dans un cadre dans le milieu de l'animation....


----------



## Charme||e (17 Août 2006)

hadrien-g a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en est trouvé qu'une, mais je n'ai jamais cherchée a en trouvé d'autres mais il y en a sûrement plusieurs. La mienne est là.
> Fait moi signe si tu en trouve.
> 
> A+


 
Si j'en trouve je te fais signe...  Merci beaucoup pour ton lien


----------



## Charme||e (18 Août 2006)

va voir ici pour les animations itunes 
http://www.macupdate.com/search.php?keywords=itunes+plug


----------



## ldm@magic.fr (17 Mars 2007)

hello
je cherche un moyen d'empêcher l'affichage de la pomme lors du déroulement des animations itunes
Comment s'y prend-on ? Merci.
Luis


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2007)

je ne crois pas que ce soit possible 
mais c'est pas long, et c'est plutôt petit


----------



## filalakena (27 Septembre 2007)

bonjour 
j'ai installé quelques plug in visuels pur itunes mais ils ne s'affichent pas dans le menu animation
pourtant ils sont dans bibliothèque/itunes/plugin
doit-on les mettre dans la bibliothèque principale ou celle de l'administrateur
je suis surpris car ces effets visuels ont bien fonctionné comme kaleidoscope ou fountain...

est-ce un réglage ou la MAJ itunes qui les désactive?

merci de votre aide


philippe
 de lyon


----------



## F118I4 (27 Septembre 2007)

Charme||e a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il existe diff&#233;rentes animations pour itunes que l'on peut t&#233;l&#233;charger comme pour le windows media player de microsoft ?


Moi je te conseille magn&#233;tosph&#232;re qui est la mieux r&#233;ussie comme animation pour iTunes que tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger *i&#231;i* c' est un plug-in.


----------



## filalakena (29 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,

je reviens sur ces plug in pour itunes

j'ai installé dans la bibliothèque /itunes/plugins/
RhapsOGL.bundle
Kaleidostrobe.bundle
LEDSpectrumAnalyser.bundle
iGoom.bundle
GasLight.bundle
G-Force For iTunes
Fountain Music.bundle
fielder
CollageX.bundle

ainsi que dans ma bibliothèque utilisateur
LEDSpectrumAnalyser.bundle
G-Force for iTunes.bundle
iGoom.bundle
GasLight.bundle
Kaleidostrobe.bundle
RhapsOGL.bundle
WhiteCap For iTunes
Magnetosphere.bundle
Fountain Music.bundle
fielder

or seuls fonctionnent (aparaissent dans le menu animations de itunes
gaslight
g-force
magnetosphere 

que faire ? virer et réinstaller les plug ins?


j'ai viré les préference sans résultats 

si quelqu(un a une idée

ps je suis sous 10.4 dernière version sur mac intel et itunes dernière version

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gatika (25 Novembre 2007)

filalakena a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai installé quelques plug in visuels pur itunes mais ils ne s'affichent pas dans le menu animation
> pourtant ils sont dans bibliothèque/itunes/plugin
> doit-on les mettre dans la bibliothèque principale ou celle de l'administrateur
> ...



Up en fait j'ai le meme problème que philippe, mes animations ne s'affichent pas directement dans le dossier animation dans itunes, si quelqu'un aurait une solution ce serait cool.

merci


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2007)

Peut-être que ces plugins ne sont pas compatibles avec les dernières versions d'iTunes .... le mieux est sans doute de retrouver leur auteur respectif et de le leur demander.


----------



## filalakena (26 Novembre 2007)

pour ne citer que kaléidoscope il fonctionne sur mon G3 900 PPC avec la dernière version de itunes et 10.4 mais pas sur mon imacintel sans doute qu'il n'est pas UB

je voulais parler de Kaleidostrobe qui en fait ne fonctionne que sous PPC (cmd+i)


----------

